# Clamped fins, skinny, stays at top of tank... (pics included)



## frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

My mickey mouse platy has been staying at the stop of my 10 gallon tank by the plants for the past week and her fins are clamped. She also is very skinny even though she eats a little. (Of coarse my other two platys are pregnant so it's hard to tell if she's just young or skinny) When she does swim anywhere, she swims irregular and fast, then goes back to the top. What does this sound like?

*She is the orange skinny platy in the pictures*


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Do a water change. Also get your water tested.


----------



## frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Betta man said:


> Do a water change. Also get your water tested.


I just did a water change last night, and will test my water today and let you know what it says.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would say that your water is in fairly decent except for maybe the temp..check it and make sure it is up around 82....get some "AQUARISOL" and treat the tank..
you will see me recommend Aquarisol quite often for different things...the reason is that i have been using this product for almost 40 years....it treats a number of different problems from ich to parasites..clamped fins and other problems...and it will not stain the water...i have used it for almost every kind of fish i have ever kept....it has never failed me..


----------



## frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

lohachata said:


> i would say that your water is in fairly decent except for maybe the temp..check it and make sure it is up around 82....get some "AQUARISOL" and treat the tank..
> you will see me recommend Aquarisol quite often for different things...the reason is that i have been using this product for almost 40 years....it treats a number of different problems from ich to parasites..clamped fins and other problems...and it will not stain the water...i have used it for almost every kind of fish i have ever kept....it has never failed me..


You were right, I tested my water and everything is normal, and the water stays around 80/82. I will go buy some Aquarisol today. If I put it in the tank will it have a negative affect on the healthy fish?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

absolutely not..it is even good as a preventative treatment although i don't like to use anything in that manner...possible for critters and bacteria to become resistant...
2 of my staple meds.....

Aquari-Sol...................treats...............
ick...small sugar like cysts on the skin , fins and gills...

protozoan parasites.....symtoms include grey-white film of mucus..

velvet disease....dusting of gold speckles on the skin...
slugishness...gasping for air...flicking against rocks and other objects...
and a number of other ailments...

Life Bearer........anti fluke treatment......

gill and skin flukes......gasping for air and scratching...

anchor worms and lice.....small parasites attached to fish.... 

also good for protozoan parasites and several other nasty critters...

i do not like chemicals in the tanks...but sometimes it has to be done...i do not normally keep a lot of different meds on hand...but these 2 products i always keep on hand..a few months ago i got a good deal on some in pint bottles...i bought several of them...would have bought them all but didn't have the money...
hmmmmm...maybe i will start selling this stuff...
1 ounce treats 500 gallons.....i know i have a bunch of 2 ounce bottles in a box somewhere....lol


----------



## frostycat2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome I will definitely get that. Thank you for your help.


----------



## HannahB (May 16, 2012)

hey i have a similar problem in my coldwater tank. my black moor (has been bullied by my pearlscale- she has been moved to my other tank) and he looks worse for wear!! the top fin does not come up at all, and he appears to be "falling over" in the water. my other black moor and pandafish seem fine. also a few scales have come off his side revealing gold underneath. i am getting worried. im also new to fish. he seems fine though swimming around as normal but perhaps not eating as much. what do i do?!


----------

